# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Linja-autoliitto: Ainakin 3000 bussia romuksi

## kuukanko

Linja-autoliiton mukaan tuhansia busseja joudutaan vetämään pois liikenteestä, koska ne eivät täytä enää paikallis- ja seutuliikenteen kilpailutuksissa vaadittavia päästömääräyksiä.

MTV3:n uutinen

----------


## bussifriikki

Aiheesta on juttua parhaillaan myös Maikkarin kymmenen uutisissa

----------


## aki

> Linja-autoliiton mukaan tuhansia busseja joudutaan vetämään pois liikenteestä, koska ne eivät täytä enää paikallis- ja seutuliikenteen kilpailutuksissa vaadittavia päästömääräyksiä.
> 
> MTV3:n uutinen


Toisinsanoen liikennöitsijöitä harmittaa kun joutuvat uusimaan yli-ikäistä kalustoaan. Jutussa mainitulla Lehtosen liikenteelläkin on vielä liikenteessä entisiä sta:n ja helbin yli 20-vuotiaita laatikko-wiimoja (Hyviä peruskatureita silti ovat iästä huolimatta)     Toki joissakin tapauksissa voisi hyvin sallia vanhemmankin kaluston käytön esimerkiksi yksittäisissä ruuhka -tai koululaisvuoroissa. Tällaisissa tapauksissa bussin max. ikä voisi olla vaikka 20-23 vuotta. Mistäköhän tuo 3000 bussin poistoluku on saatu? Kyllä kai osan kalustosta voi aivan hyvin päivittää vähimmäispäästövaatimukset täyttäviksi kuten HSL-alueella on ainakin nobina tehnyt joillekin vanhemmille autoille.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistäköhän tuo 3000 bussin poistoluku on saatu?


Olisiko kaikkien alle Euro3-päästötasoa olevien bussien lukumäärä Suomessa. Keskisuurissa kaupungeissa tuosta joukosta ei tosin liikennöi kuin murto-osa, eihän keskisuurissa kaupungeissa ole edes yhteensä lähellekään noin monen bussin liikennettä.

----------


## anttipng

> Saavolan mukaan linja-auton keskimääräinen elinkaari on 18 vuotta.


Kyllä minä sen katurin haluasin nähdä joka 18 vuotta vetää Tampereen Hämeenkadulla seitsemänä päivänä viikossa vuoden ympäri 18 vuotta. Tai edes lähelle 18 vuotta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllä minä sen katurin haluasin nähdä joka 18 vuotta vetää Tampereen Hämeenkadulla seitsemänä päivänä viikossa vuoden ympäri 18 vuotta. Tai edes lähelle 18 vuotta.


Onhan TKL:nkin kalustossa hiljattain täysi-ikäisyyttään juhlineita busseja:
http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/kortti.php?haku=BGO-796
http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/kortti.php?haku=BGO-836
http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/kortti.php?haku=BGO-827

----------


## Lasse

Typerää itkemistä aiheetta. Olisivat sen sijaan tyytyväisiä että vaatimukset ovat noinkin löysät, vastaavia kun ei taida enää löytyä edes Virosta! Ruotsissahan ei linjaliikenteessä enää juurikaan voi edes tarjota dieselkäyttöistä kalustoa, vaan sen on oltava jollakin vaihtoehtoisella polttoaineellaa käyvää.

----------


## Tardolus

> Typerää itkemistä aiheetta. Olisivat sen sijaan tyytyväisiä että vaatimukset ovat noinkin löysät, vastaavia kun ei taida enää löytyä edes Virosta! Ruotsissahan ei linjaliikenteessä enää juurikaan voi edes tarjota dieselkäyttöistä kalustoa, vaan sen on oltava jollakin vaihtoehtoisella polttoaineellaa käyvää.


Jep, ei passaa alkaa itkemään. Ja itsehän me sinne EU:hun väkisin aikanaan halusimme. Eletään nyt vaan kiltisti, niin kuin isot herrat haluaa! :Laughing: 

Mieluummin minäkin uudemmalla bussilla ajan/matkustan kuin ikälopulla sademetsänkaatajalla jossa pitää olla viisi toppatakkia päällekäin talvella + muuta kivaa.

----------


## Knightrider

Sinänsä harmillista, että monissa kohteissa Suomessa vaaditaan käytännössä upouutta kalustoa ja liikennöitsijät joutuvat joka tapauksessa näkemään vaivaa ja valitsemaan kalustonsa seuraavaksi 18 vuodeksi, muttei silti viitsitä vaatia hybridi-,  tai vaihtoehtoisen käyttövoiman busseja.

----------


## J_J

> Onhan TKL:nkin kalustossa hiljattain täysi-ikäisyyttään juhlineita busseja:
> http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/kortti.php?haku=BGO-796
> http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/kortti.php?haku=BGO-836
> http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/kortti.php?haku=BGO-827


Ei näistä kolmesta ole monikaan tainnut koko ikäänsä liikennöidä seitsemänä päivänä viikossa...

----------


## killerpop

> Kyllä minä sen katurin haluasin nähdä joka 18 vuotta vetää Tampereen Hämeenkadulla seitsemänä päivänä viikossa vuoden ympäri 18 vuotta. Tai edes lähelle 18 vuotta.





> Ei näistä kolmesta ole monikaan tainnut koko ikäänsä liikennöidä seitsemänä päivänä viikossa...


Hämeenkatuakin pahemmat kivirännit löytyy Hämeenlinnasta, jossa bussireittien kadut keskustassa on lähes poikkeuksetta kivipintaisia. Hallituskatu on koko matkaltaan, Palokunnankatu lähes koko matkaltaan (vain tuo Kasarmikadun ja Sibeliuksenkadun välinen osuus on asfaltilla. Kasarmikadullakin kiveä tuohon Palokunnankadun risteykseen. Lisäksi moni linja joutuu vielä kärsimään Turuntiellä sekä Parolantien risteyksen että Poltinahon kiertoliittymän kivipinnoista.

Monella linjalla on vieläpä vakiauto ajamassa ympäri viikon aamusta iltaan myös viikonloppuliikenteessä. Ja vaikka vuosien mittaan kalustoa siirtyisikin muille linjoille, samoilla kiviosuuksilla joutuvat kärsimään. Joku Hämeen Linjan #4 (joka muuten piti pitkään uusimman katurin titteliä), on sekin ajellut hyvin yhtäjaksoisesti 16,5 vuoden ajan näitä katuja, joten varmasti rasitusvammojakin on tullut

----------

